# How to make camo netting for models!



## Overbeing (Oct 9, 2011)

Hey guys, here's a tut on how to make camo netting for model vehicles!

You will need:
-Scissors
-PVA Glue (non-toxic)
-Paintbrush
-Stretchy Bandage (pic below)
-Model you want to put netting on!

Paints/washes:
>Black
>Brown
>Green
>Dark Green
View attachment 16281

View attachment 16282


How to:

Step 1:

Cut 'stretchy bandage' to the size you want. TIP: Make it a bit smaller because stretchy bandage expands!
View attachment 16283


Step 2:

Stretch out 'stretchy bandage', don't be afraid to pull out fibers or anything just stretch it out well. It should end up like this:
View attachment 16284


Step 3:

Mix up a mixture of: PVA, water and brown/black paints. The mixture should be 60% PVA, 20% Water and a few drops of brown and black paints.
It should look like this if no,t a bit darker:
View attachment 16285


Step 4:

Dip your STRETCHED OUT bandage into the mixture until completely submersed and leave for 5-7 minutes!
View attachment 16286


Step 5:

Take out the bandage and place on the lid of a plastic take away box or something similar. Now keep stretching out the bandage as it will keep contracting.
View attachment 16287


Step 6:

Paint a camouflage design on the bandage, using all your paints.
Tip: You may want to consider putting BLACK tracks on the bandage NOT splotches. Here's an example:
View attachment 16288

View attachment 16289

View attachment 16290


Step 7:

Apply netting to model, remember to keep spreading it out because it contracts!
View attachment 16291


Step 8:

Re-apply paints as they will have faded by now.
View attachment 16292



Step 9: OPTIONAL! 

You can cut tiny strips of masking tape and add them around the netting to make it look a bit more ORKSUM!!! :biggrin:

NOW WAIT FOR IT TO DRY! This may take a few hours :victory:

PS: Also it may look strange now but the finished thing is quite good!!! :grin:

Here are finished dreadnought pics. But first you may be wondering why I put netting on a dread, it's because I have no other vehicles to put it on (my land raiders still in the box!)
View attachment 16308


Now here are some pics of an UNPAINTED turret from a looted wagon I built, the netting is a lot more stretched out!

View attachment 16310

View attachment 16311


----------



## Haskanael (Jul 5, 2011)

did you just put camo netting on a dreadnought?


----------



## ThoseKrazyKasrkin (Aug 2, 2011)

It seems we have been trolled....OH GOD!

Not anymore, cheers. - darkreever


----------



## khrone forever (Dec 13, 2010)

to me the camo netting looks more like some techpriest has put spray on foam, on and hoped that it works......

however this may be because its wet, maybe try having less of the paint, just enough to color the bandage then it may look more like netting


----------



## Silens (Dec 26, 2010)

He said it'll look better when he puts more pics up.


----------



## lav25gunner (Dec 13, 2008)

It's a good idea, but i think it might work better with washes rather than paint.


----------



## Overbeing (Oct 9, 2011)

Yes it works better with washes the paint tends to thicken the mixture a lot.
It just happens that my washes ran out lately! :biggrin:


----------



## Digg40k (Sep 7, 2008)

I can't help but feel this would be better if it were done more delicately with a thinner bandage.


----------



## Overbeing (Oct 9, 2011)

Why not try it out yourselves with washes!:angry: -geeze- :dunno:

I recommend using the washes - badab black, devlan mud and the paint goblin green if you want better results!!!


----------



## stevey293 (Aug 16, 2011)

Heres a better idea dont paint the bandage instead get a cup of water average mug size fill it add 4-5 drips of paint mix it up dip the bandage in and end up with this. 










Water down pva and use it to mould the camo netting into shape wait till its dry then add a little more watered down pva and this time sprinkle on a little mixed herbs.


----------



## lav25gunner (Dec 13, 2008)

stevey293 said:


>


What did you use for the cammo netting?


----------



## normtheunsavoury (Mar 20, 2008)

The netting on the tank turret looks pretty good but the one you've done on the Dread looks like someone has had a very heavy night then coughed all over ituke:

It's a good idea, you just need to work on the execution a bit.


----------



## crabpuff (Aug 5, 2008)

The gauze is a good idea, I plan on trying it with a couple cans of spray paint, camo pattern stencil and apply or using an airbrush.


----------



## rob12763 (May 2, 2008)

Did you try cheesecloth it works great


----------

